# Tutorial: How to Move the Firefox Disk Cache To Another Drive



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

By default, Firefox automatically allocates *50MB* for its disk cache and stores it in the “cache” directory located in the same drive where the browser is installed. Users can view the cache directory location by typing *about:config* in the Firefox address bar. Disk cache is a mechanism for improving the time it takes to read from or write to a hard disk. If the browser’s disk cache is located on the same drive where the browser is installed, the browser’s performance technically will be affected.


The performance slowdown issue will be more obvious if Firefox is installed on a Solid State Disk, which is not suitable for write operation. The disk can do read date pretty fast but is overall slow in writing to it. Hence, it is good to relocate the disk cache in Firefox to separate the drives for better performance as well as for security reasons.




The Cache location can be changed by adding the “*browser.cache.disk.parent_directory*” preference and entering a folder path. To do it, type *about:config* in the Firefox address bar. 



Right click your mouse and select New String from the Menu. In the dialog box, just type in *browser.cache.disk.parent_directory* as the preference name and the new path to the cache location, for instance *d:\temp*. Once this preference is specified, a new directory named “Cache” will be created at the path you set.


Source


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## Bandu (Nov 27, 2008)

Will certainly try it out. My office installation of Firefox has the cache setup on some network drive and it often slows down and sometimes even freeze FF. Thanks for this nice tut.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 28, 2008)

"My Digital Life" aka "Tips-n-Tricks" is a stealer site. Don't support or promote it. The site owner steals articles from other sites and post them without any credit or source.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> "My Digital Life" aka "Tips-n-Tricks" is a stealer site. Don't support or promote it. The site owner steals articles from other sites and post them without any credit or source.


  

Frankly speaking I don't knew this. I just found articles and posted it here with original source. 

Believe me I am not promoting and I am not linked to it in any way


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ I know that your intention was not to promote that site but its an humble request, please don't post any article from that site in future.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok 

BTW can you tell in which country that site owner resides? and also he copy paste the article or simply reproduces other ideas?

I wanna know as his alexa ranking is very very how around 1000


----------



## ampd5 (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for the info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

